# IPAD bloqué sur message sauvegard Icloud



## PAVA (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon IPAD est bloqué par un message "Sauvegarde Icloud"

La touche Ok est inopérante.

L'accès Wifi inacessible.

Question : Comment débloquer IPAD" pour l'utiliser

D'avance merci pour vos solutions.


----------



## PAVA (8 Février 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai bien essayé de l'éteindre mais le message "Sauvegarge Icloud" est prioritaire.
Et la touche eteindre est inopérante


----------



## PAVA (8 Février 2012)

La touche Home est inopérante.
La touche Marche Arret provoque un message Eteindre, mais inopérant.

Seule la fenetre ICLOUD est active, mais la touche Ok ne donne rien.


----------



## PAVA (8 Février 2012)

Ibaby, merci pour cet échange.

A bientot


----------



## firstimac (8 Février 2012)

bonjour, appuyer sur la touche de facade en meme temps que la touche arret sur le coté, attendre un moment jusqu'à voir la pomme ,ça m'a bien dépanner !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h14 ----------

j'ai oublier, maintenir la touche arret et home appuyer jusqu'à l'obtention de la pomme:love:


----------



## PAVA (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour firstimac,

Merci pour cette solution, cela débloque IPAD.

A bientot et encore merci.


----------



## lulubravo (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

Même problème pour moi aujourd'hui .

Merci google et merci au forum, j'ai fait comme indiqué et j'ai pu débloquer mon IPAD 4.

Dans la présente situation on se demande bien si on a pu faire une fausse manip mais cela ne semble pas être le cas .

C'est tout de même étonnant et stressant dans un premier temps d'être ainsi bloqué pour un problème qui ne devrait pas en être un ...

A croire que la sauvegarde icloud est indispensable c'est un peu bizarre d'être ainsi dépendant de la volonté d'une machine...


----------



## nono59 (28 Novembre 2012)

Même problème, j'ai pu débloqué mon nouvel Ipad. Merci au forum. C'est très décevant de la part d'apple!


----------



## malousimon (16 Mai 2013)

Moi aussi, ce conseil m'a permis de débloquer mon ipad...


----------



## Lauraj (8 Août 2013)

Ça marche. Merci beaucoup


----------



## ashock (14 Août 2013)

PAVA a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon IPAD est bloqué par un message "Sauvegarde Icloud"
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai un IPAD et j'ai un message sauvegarde ICloud et je ne réussis pas à le débloquuer. Que dois-je faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h42 ----------

J'essaye mais finalement je ne sais pas le faire. J'ai appuyé sur le tiret en haut et je vois inscris éteindre mais il n'accepte pas.Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

il ne va pa s s'eteindre


----------



## lea65 (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir, mon Ipad était bloqué  aussi avec un message Icloud ne permettant aucune manipulation, j'ai appliqué le conseil de Firstima et tout réfectionne correctement!!  Donc un grand merci de partager cette précieuse info car même le vendeur n'avait pas su me dépanner!!!


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2014)

docteur iphone a dit:


> Bonjour solution chez VTFF
> appeler le il va vous renseigner.



Tu pourrais aller faire ta PUB ailleurs STP !!! Tu as 2 messages, 2 PUBS. :mouais:


----------

